# Volcano Red?



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I have never seen the color other than in pictures and my dealer told me that he would be shocked if one ever came through the dealership.

In the pics that I've seen it has ranged from a very nice dark red to a copper or a maroon. I guess it is one of those colors that is hard to get right in photographs. Maybe it depends on the lighting as well.

So... Does anyone have this color or have seen in in the flesh and what are your opinions about it? How does it compare to Misano red?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Never seen it.


----------



## KRAuto (May 3, 2012)

no BS ive seen one RS4 cabrio in NYC last summer. IT WAS PURE SECKS

like this


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Mine is Laser Red.........*

Here in my sig.


----------

